# mouseover effekt mit image ready!?



## anfeanger83 (10. November 2005)

hallo ich hab mal ne frage, ich weiss nicht ob das mit Image ready möglich ist weil ich von dem Programm keine ahnung habe.

ich möcht einen mouseover effekt erzeugen mit dem ich , wenn ich ein Bild überfliege, ich ein ein anders Bild drüberlege. Quasi überfleige ich ein schwarzweiss bild und möchte dann das man es in Farbe sieht !?

Mit css ist es meines wissens nach nicht möglich, maybe mit image ready !? 

hab mir auch sagen lassen das soll mit java script funktionieren nur davon habe ich auch leider keine ahnung


----------



## Duddle (10. November 2005)

Oh, da hast du dich leider verhört, das geht mit ImageReady nicht. Ernsthaft. IR ist ein Audioschnittprogramm. Gleichzeitig ein C-Compiler und Tastaturstaubsauger. Es soll in der neueren Version auch deine Steuererklärung machen können.
Aber Rollover-Effekte! NIEMALS.

Junge, warum zum Teufel schlägst du nicht die Anleitung auf, die beim Programm mitgeliefert wurde? Warum denkst du nicht auch nur eine einzige Sekunde selber nach?
Mach folgendes: Öffne dein Handbuch. Dann fang an zu lesen. 


Duddle, der für einen mit einer Neuanmeldung verknüpften IQ-Test plädiert - wenigstens wenn in irgendeinem Bundesland Schulferien sind.

P.S.: Da hätte ich doch noch fast den Hinweis auf die Einhaltung der Netiquette vergessen  :-(


----------



## zioProduct (10. November 2005)

Duddle hat vergessen *Netiquette*  zu erwähnen :-(


----------



## metty (10. November 2005)

Duddle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh, da hast du dich leider verhört, das geht mit ImageReady nicht. Ernsthaft. IR ist ein Audioschnittprogramm. Gleichzeitig ein C-Compiler und Tastaturstaubsauger. Es soll in der neueren Version auch deine Steuererklärung machen können.
> Aber Rollover-Effekte! NIEMALS.



Erheitere mich und lenk mich von meiner schlechten Laune ab - Danke Duddle


----------



## eiisa (14. November 2005)

Hallo,

  also, mein IR kann durchaus Rollover-Buttons erzeugen ...
  Schau dir doch diesen Link mal an - der hilft dir gewiss weiter: http://www.adobe.de/web/tips/imgranimbutn/main.html

  @Duddle
  Dir könnte es übrigens auch nicht schaden ...  ;-)

  Mit CSS geht es auch: http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/css/mouseover/

  LG eiisa


----------

